# Maltese mustache



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi SM fam,

Happy new year!

I have a strange question... I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem...

I tie Belle’s head hair up but her mustache hair is always disheveled. It stays in place for all of 30 seconds after grooming but after that it’s standing up at odd angles covering her eyes.

I fixed it with my hand before taking the picture but as you can see it’s still messy... Is there a grooming trick I’m missing?


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

I hope you get an answer, because I have the same problem with my pup, but I cannot even get a good topknot. Belle's hair looks great compared to my Baci, lol.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Baci's mom said:


> I hope you get an answer, because I have the same problem with my pup, but I cannot even get a good topknot. Belle's hair looks great compared to my Baci, lol.


Lol! I hope the Maltese gurus answer our conundrum. Either ways they are all adorable 🤗❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I use a wax to help the hair lay flat.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh, I might have to try that wax. I did try a gel (I can't remember the name right now), but it didn't hold. I called a groomer in November for an appointment, but couldn't get in until next week. My husband keeps wanting to cut his bangs, like he did shortly after getting Baci. Hence, the problem putting it in a topknot. Hopefully he will look more tidy next week, haha.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Baci's mom said:


> Oh, I might have to try that wax. I did try a gel (I can't remember the name right now), but it didn't hold. I called a groomer in November for an appointment, but couldn't get in until next week. My husband keeps wanting to cut his bangs, like he did shortly after getting Baci. Hence, the problem putting it in a topknot. Hopefully he will look more tidy next week, haha.
> View attachment 275264


So, the wax I use is by Chris Christensen. I tried to find it on his website and I’m not sure they still make it. I wanted to attach a link.
This jar I have is probably from a year ago, if that. If you can’t find it, something on the thicker side would work. Like a vaseline but a tiny bit stiffer. A gel is too loose and not enough hold.
Top knots are a challenge, even for me. I make them too loose or they fall forward covering their eyes.
i have the best luck with tiny invisi bobbles. They seem to really hold the hair in place without having to wrap them tight.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> I use a wax to help the hair lay flat.
> View attachment 275262


Oh great! I’ll try it out! I’ll keep an eye out during my next shopping session. Thanks 😊


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Baci's mom said:


> Oh, I might have to try that wax. I did try a gel (I can't remember the name right now), but it didn't hold. I called a groomer in November for an appointment, but couldn't get in until next week. My husband keeps wanting to cut his bangs, like he did shortly after getting Baci. Hence, the problem putting it in a topknot. Hopefully he will look more tidy next week, haha.
> View attachment 275264


OMG! He’s adorable!!!! I absolutely love the floppy look he has going on 😍🥰


----------



## KenziB (Mar 1, 2017)

Buddy2000 said:


> View attachment 275261
> 
> 
> Hi SM fam,
> ...


It looks too long. Try a oval muzzle or a doughnut muzzle cut.









Buddy2000 said:


> View attachment 275261
> 
> 
> Hi SM fam,
> ...


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Buddy2000 said:


> View attachment 275261
> 
> 
> Hi SM fam,
> ...


Wish I had answer. How old is Belle? Maybe it just needs time to grow in the way you want it. Just may take training. 
Whisper, the pup I have now is a Maltese-Wanna-Be...His hair on top must be kept longer so it can go into a top knot. Otherwise, it grows towards his eyes and irritates them. My Molly, the Maltese that passed away, had hair that could even be parted in the middle and it would stay out of her eyes. 

Molly's moustache would stay nice. Whisper's moustache needs to be kept shorter around the nose because these hairs will also go towards the eyes. I'll try to attach a pix where you can see that the hair above his nose is too long and heading upward. Time for a trim. Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

KenziB said:


> It looks too long. Try a oval muzzle or a doughnut muzzle cut.


Thanks. I'm going to share this with my groomer. 

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> I use a wax to help the hair lay flat.
> View attachment 275262


If anyone is interested, they have it at www.pishpadstore,com. it was $26 plus $15.50 delivery to CA. 

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happinesstogo said:


> If anyone is interested, they have it at www.pishpadstore,com. it was $26 plus $15.50 delivery to CA.
> Thank you Lainie for finding this!! This is sooo worth the $$$ IMO. I also use it on their coat if the ends look frizzy. Works great!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I got Abellas "Picture Perfect" at:
Lainee Limited (in West Chester PA). 

I'm guessing Joanne told me about this when Abella was a puppy and I was having problems with her "flyaways".
I still have that original jar - it lasts a long time and only requires a tiny little bit to do the trick. It even keeps the little strays around her nose under control - they can really bug her.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Baci's mom said:


> Oh, I might have to try that wax. I did try a gel (I can't remember the name right now), but it didn't hold. I called a groomer in November for an appointment, but couldn't get in until next week. My husband keeps wanting to cut his bangs, like he did shortly after getting Baci. Hence, the problem putting it in a topknot. Hopefully he will look more tidy next week, haha.
> View attachment 275264


He is precious


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Gee. Maddysmom, I may have to buy a jar. Whisper doesn't get frizzies, but probably would help with those hairs that like to get into his eyes.

Thanks for telling me how well it worked for you. 

Lainie


----------



## Janet Rasband (Feb 28, 2021)

KenziB said:


> It looks too long. Try a oval muzzle or a doughnut muzzle cut.


Oh, my favorite Maltese YouTube groomer! She's fabulous!
She does Express concern about non-groomers attempting to clip around the nose and eyes. This is a very advanced clip, which even I haven't fully attempted yet, and I've been grooming for 65 years!


----------

